# Securing Süßwassertang



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just received my Süßwassertang. It arrived in really good shape. I put it between 2 pieces of nylon screen. Just checking to make sure that it can grow through the screen. It's the regular size for house windows. Is this ok?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I think that is to small to grow through. I have some and each leaf is 3-4 mm wide.:-D


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

What the heck is SuBwassertang??


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Kakkoii - I guess I'll have to redo it with larger netting. At least I have it contained right now.



jsenske said:


> What the heck is SuBwassertang??


Look here. It's a German word for freshwater seaweed. http://www.victri.net/plants/_subwassertang.html


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

It's also known a round pellia. and it can't really grow through the window mesh. But try the cross-stitch plastic mesh from Walmart's craft section. It's the same as the pellia I traded with you with. Mine does grow through that.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

sayshrimp said:


> It's also known a round pellia. and it can't really grow through the window mesh. But try the cross-stitch plastic mesh from Walmart's craft section. It's the same as the pellia I traded with you with. Mine does grow through that.


Hey Sayshrimp! I thought you sent me Monosolenium tenerum. That is supposed to be a different plant. BTW What you sent me is growing great!

I have some bigger netting that I got from an orange sack at the grocery. I think I'm gonna try that. It's bigger than the plastic canvas you used.


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

You could probably use that over a ceramic tile of some sort and zip tie the net at one end, like what they do for riccia on a stone that way you have the weight and a nice flat surface. I'm glad you like it and its growing for you.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

jsenske said:


> What the heck is SuBwassertang??


It is kind of like a freshwater seaweed, but it is actually a fern. Looks almost exactly like pelia, very similar to it also.

http://www.victri.net/plants/_subwassertang.html , http://www.victri.net/plants/_subwassertang.html


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Kakkoii - I guess I'll have to redo it with larger netting. At least I have it contained right now.
> 
> Look here. It's a German word for freshwater seaweed. http://www.victri.net/plants/_subwassertang.html


No wonder it's called that. Stuff looks just like dictyota spp. macroalgae...


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

cholly said:


> No wonder it's called that. Stuff looks just like dictyota spp. macroalgae...


is that SW or FW?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Saltwater.


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

Yup, dictyota is marine. Really incredibly strong resemblance between it and this subwassertang, though.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I use hairnets. Has small holes but the stuff doesn't care, it'll grow right through it like it's oozin out.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Cholly - I have used yellow plastic netting that I got with some bulbs I had gotten at Sams Club. I saved the netting. Thought it would come in handy!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I am growing lots of both "subwassertang and monosolenium tenerum in my planted tanks and I ether plant it by using mono filiment thread and wrap it arround flat rocks like you do with riccia or I just push a clump of it in the cracks and crevices and it does well like that also. best of all they do not float[smilie=r:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Arowanaman! I'm gonna try putting some of it in crevices. I have lace rock and I like that idea.


----------

